# Started JKD



## LegLockGuy (Apr 3, 2007)

I just started JKD and I am loving it. My teacher is fantastic, the price is great, and the training is definatly for me. I so far, have only had an 1 1/2 hour private lesson, where I learned principles, footwork, straight lead, and a front kick. Tonight is my first class with other students, and I can't wait.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 3, 2007)

Sounds great! I like JKD too.


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 3, 2007)

I am an avid JKD'r too- just remember- don't get hung up on techniques and drills- go for the concept and use the concepts to  glue your techniques together.


----------



## LegLockGuy (Apr 3, 2007)

Tonight was great!!!

Did alot of footwork, striking, and trapping work. Different hand strikes, and kicks. And I love trapping. I can't describe how awesome it was.

Even though we have "material" we are a very concept/philosophy school.


----------



## Dancing Dragon (Apr 6, 2007)

That's pretty cool, I try to practice my techniques daily. Hand techniques on Monday, Wednesday, Friday. And leg techniques on Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday. Footwork I make sure to do everyday. Keeps my skills sharp


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 6, 2007)

May I ask whom you are studying under and if you have checked to make sure this is a true JKD instructor?
Not trying to start anything but many people claim they teach JKD and have no true lineage
 by the way congrat. on starting to study this art  please keep us informed on how it is going


----------



## LegLockGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> May I ask whom you are studying under and if you have checked to make sure this is a true JKD instructor?
> Not trying to start anything but many people claim they teach JKD and have no true lineage
> by the way congrat. on starting to study this art  please keep us informed on how it is going



He's under Poteet.


----------



## simplicity (Apr 8, 2007)

LegLockGuy said:


> He's under Poteet.


 

Whats his name?


----------



## geocad (Apr 27, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> May I ask whom you are studying under and if you have checked to make sure this is a true JKD instructor?
> Not trying to start anything but many people claim they teach JKD and have no true lineage
> by the way congrat. on starting to study this art please keep us informed on how it is going


 
20 years ago (in Juneau Alaska) I spent a few months studying JKD with a guy (name escapes me) who said he was trained from a guy trained by Dan Inasonto.  I didn't question him about it.  Now I'm interested in studying/training with those experienced MAs.

So, who are the authorized JKD instructors in Arizona, if any?  More specifically, who/where are they in Flagstaff?


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Apr 29, 2007)

LegLockGuy,  good luck with your JKD training.  Take it from an old guy - the hardest part of the martial arts is consistancy.  Try to make every class 'rain or shine', no matter how bad you feel get to class and then your instructor will take over.  Practice and train, train, train.
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## rogerclf1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey I was just wondering who your instructor is because my sifu is under Poteet as well.


----------



## Xtrmbikin (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi everyone. I am looking into starting Jun Fan JKD and would like to know what are some things I would need to purchase for class. I have a nice pair of shoes but what else would I need? Also I plan on taking some of the Kali classes the school offers. Thanks


----------



## tellner (Feb 12, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------

